# snow goose hunt in Utah?



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I have heard alot of talk about a possible spring snow goose hunt in utah, but do you think it will happen by next season? Please O please O please. -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I wouldnt hold your breath on it


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

travis madden said:


> I wouldnt hold your breath on it


13 months is a long time to hold breath; I have heard from a very reliable source that there is very likely to be a hunt spring of '09. Not that that is a guaranty, but it is under serious consideration for next year by the DWR.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

yay more huntin


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

From what I have heard they are collecting population data right now. The population that comes through utah is not the same population that flies through to the east but snows that do fly through Utah are way above the population goal as well. If we did get a spring snow goose hunt it would only be a private land northern utah snow goose hunt. No hunting on the WMA's.


----------



## ut_birdboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> but it is under serious consideration for next year by the DWR.


It's not up to the DWR it's up tot he Feds


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> From what I have heard they are collecting population data right now. The population that comes through utah is not the same population that flies through to the east but snows that do fly through Utah are way above the population goal as well. If we did get a spring snow goose hunt it would only be a private land northern utah snow goose hunt. No hunting on the WMA's.


You are correct, that was specifically the message that I was given from the DWR; as far as it being up to the Feds; I believe it requires joint approval.


----------



## JMF (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't get your hopes up to much. This isn't the first time that rumors about a spring snow goose hunt have spread around. I am all in favor of having the hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JMF, 
I'm sure that is true, however I did not start the rumor and my source was someone with significant power to do so, not that he has all of the power, but looking like a decent possibility. The DWR has made a few efforts in preparation for the possibility, I will leave it at that.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a very credible source as well and i am looking forward to the possibility of a spring snow goose hunt in the near future.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

you can dang well bet that when that happens every piece of ground around corinne will be gobbled up in a spring lease! it should be interesting to see if this unfolds or not. im all for hunting the snows, but not much of a flight here in utah.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

And just why exactly would it not be open except to private land owners? That doesnt exactly make a lot of sense :?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I would love to see a snow hunt here in Utah. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

It is not private land owners, just private ground. The WMA's will be closed during the spring snow goose hunt and you can only hunt private ground. So even if you don't own it you just have to get permission.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> It is not private land owners, just private ground. The WMA's will be closed during the spring snow goose hunt and you can only hunt private ground. So even if you don't own it you just have to get permission.


That still doesnt make sense. Why would you limit the areas that are not public?


----------



## Steve Earley (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe I can help. In terms of the WMA's, they won't be open to hunting. March 1st is considered the traditional beginning of nesting season. At Farmington Bay, for example, human intrusion, _*even on foot*_, is not allowed off of the main dike between March 1st and August 1st. The exception being limited but necessary travel by DWR staff and contractors. I assume similar exceptions are in place for the other WMA's and Bear River Bird Refuge.

My point being, I just don't see the DWR and USFWS opening up public marshes for a spring snow goose season, even if it is approved. If you can't hunt public marshes, what's left where one could hope to shoot snow geese? Private property; either wetlands or croplands.

For the average joe that means private farm ground. Rest assured, every field holding geese will be scouted to death and the owner will quickly learn to not answer any phone number he/she doesn't recognize. Locking fields up in advance of the season won't be much help since there's no guaranty birds will use them.

I think the season idea is okay but I predict that no more than a couple dozen hunters or less will benefit from it. In Northern Utah the area where they roost (BRBR and the Bear River Club) and feed (Corrine area) is very small although the birds numbers are in the thousands.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## ut_birdboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I am not saying that I am not in favor of a spring hunt or would not buy a license or put in for a tag..... however the DWR wants to do it. Because I love killing Sky Carp as much as the next guy. However this is how I see, assuming they open the hunt one day??

First the Snow geese do not stay in Utah all the long anyway so you better have the days off work. 

2nd Once hunting starts, they are gone to greener pastures, Idaho or whereever? Snows are spooky as hell anyway and by the time we would have a shot at them in Utah they would have been getting shot at for 6 months, meaning the smart ones are the only ones alive. Sorry but Delta, corrine there is not a whole lot of land out there anyway and if the season started there would not be a field that did not have 100 + snow rags in it. We would pressure those birds out of here in a weekend.

3rd although its impressive to see the spring migration in Delta & Corrinne, there really is not a whole lot of birds as compared to the Central Flyway. 

Like I said I will hunt them too, but I see the hunt being very hard and success rates not to great. Just my opinion...... Now lets blast some Carp!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got the following email from Tom Aldrich, Migratory Game Bird Program Coordinator (for the DWR):


> _(my name)_ we are considering it possibly for next spring. We have to work through a number of processes to get Federal Rules changed to allow it, but I'm opptomistic we can get it done.


----------



## Steve Earley (Feb 25, 2008)

> if the season started there would not be a field that did not have 100 + snow rags in it


I think that if approved there will be a ton of guys who will be flashing wads of cash at local farmers to lease fields which will result in what was mentioned. After a few years though, I think that things will sort themselves once folks realize how difficult and frustrating spring snow goose hunting in such a limited area can be. Few of us will be in a position to scout and control a field, then drop everything at a moments notice to hunt it. As I stated before, it is my opinion that there will only be a few guys that will benefit year to year.

Regardless, its important to keep the hunting tradition alive in Utah so I fully support the DWR in their efforts to get a snow goose season approved.


----------

